# honest kitchen 30% off coupon



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

For those of you that use honest kitchen I have a 30% off coupon. You can go to http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/index.shtml website and order directly and then enter the coupon. If you would like the code then PM me at [email protected].


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Daniel Cox said:


> For those of you that use honest kitchen I have a 30% off coupon. You can go to http://www.thehonestkitchen.com/index.shtml website and order directly and then enter the coupon. If you would like the code then PM me at [email protected].


No reason to email me for the damn coupon. I sound like I a salesman.

ORCPN17


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Thanks Daniel. I may have to order some soon for the holidays and traveling. I can feed them the good canned stuff too (like green tripe and Innova EVO 95% and whatnot), but that's really expensive.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing Daniel! I've wanted to try Honest Kitchen products for my dog. This discount coupon got me moving.


----------

